# Poor Responder....part 15



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Natasha xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

YYYYYeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh...first time ever...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- you deserved that x

Will think about buying some dollars this week,


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello gang, 

No af yet... Maybe in the afternoon...


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Gabs - Your post was so philosophical. I think you’re being so very brave. I had a lump in my throat whilst reading it. Turkey sounds just the ticket then if they’re being positive about giving you another go, you just need to work your feminine charms on DH and convince him that it’s the way forward. Look at Mirra!
I am fine by the way and thanks for thinking about me chick 

Laura – I didn’t have my FSH tested this month as there was no point in going all the way to Liverpool if we couldn’t have treatment anyway. Plus, I am kinda thinking ignorance is bliss. I am doing everything humanly possible to keep it low so I’ve just got to hope that when I am tested next it’ll be ok. I didn’t ask what it was after my initial tests on my 1st consulation as If it was above 10 I would fret and there’s nothing that I can do anyway. 

How are you? When’s your scan??  

Merse – Well done on the weight loss girly. I keep yo yoing. I lose a few pounds and then bump them back on again.  

I am feeling much better now, given myself a swift kick up the jacksy and sorted myself out. My friend said to me that we reap what we sow and so if I am sending out negative vibes then they’ll come right back at me, so I am trying to be positive, positive, positive now. Lets see how this works out hey!!

My friend Louise and I are off for reflexology and then we are both having hypnotherapy tonight. We have both had lousy experiences at St Mary’s so we’re trying to oust those negative thoughts and associations ready for us to start again.

Let you know how it goes…..one, two, three and sleep!!

Nicks, Roozie, Beach, Inc & Mirra


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Where is the witch.....  ...is it really going to take 2 weeks for this prog to get out my system...no cramps too what is going on?

Swinny - Honey I think we are all very brave,strong and incredible woman on here and our dh/dp are just as special to be going through it all with us....it may be 3rd time lucky for us both chicken   in 2008.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

am going mad.  no af.  can't test as will be disappointed... cannot concentrate on anything and ringing people around...who keeps saying be optimistic...grrr... Just rang old sis to check about her menopause just in case... 

No reply from bleeding Geeta or Lee, the nurse... Good that I am late otherwise their answer would be too late for me ...

have to do lesson preps now otherwise will be in trouble tomorrow...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Have you got any other symptoms Inc like sore boobies etc....I think usually the only thing that makes you late is after a treatment cycle..you never know Inc..sometimes it happens when you least expect it...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

my mind is working overtime right now as I having severe stabbing pains in my right side/ovary not cramping like AF and the usual endo pains still no bleed not even spotting.....?any clues?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

have sore boobs...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

what about weeing more...funny taste in mouth.....oh us ladies like to get technical dont we? Do you feel different...tired?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Inc test!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gab no AF for me yet either I wish it would come I might start feeling a bit better and stop crying!!!  Cried on the way home because the names I have for my children I won't be using! 
Sarah enjoy your eve! xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse honey...  ...know what you mean its like ok did the test now lets move on and at least have our body back...anyway whats all this about not using names....fat bird doesnt have her mouthwash out and hasnt even sang the first verse....come on...  have you thought about emailing  Jinemed?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I have felt stressed and tired for ages... Probably just late... I did have a chemical last  yr but then that was when such things were possible - I was 39 then... 
and before doom and gloom diagnosis....  Thx for asking though... It's lovely to daydream.  Makes me realise how happy it would make me to get pregnant... What a miracle that would be...Anyhoo... Better go and try to do some work for tomorrow....

It was a lovely day today... At least I had a nice walk...

Re your query... cyclogest pessaries can delay your af as well as gestone injections... Hope it doesn't keep you waiting for long...


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

sorry for butting in   I'm from the Isis thread but lurk in here sometimes as I 'may' be a poor responder on this cycle, my fsh is 12.7.

Really think you need to test inconceivable, even if its to rule it out? When I had my first failed ivf my next period came in 2 weeks, then I had to wait another 6 for it to come again. I'm not sure of all of your circumstances but it will put your mind at ease if you know one way or the other.

Good luck xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab I think shes all sung out!!! I'm gonna wait till I've had my follow up then email Jinemed if its worthwhile?
Inc its not impossible 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - you have to do what you feel is right for you and hubby...here's hopeing they have some answers at yr follow-up ...anyway sometimes it just takes a holiday.... ....xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

If only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

on the Egypt front also forgot to mention we bought our day tour from our tour operator and not from someone on the beach, i think at least that way you know what you are getting...xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks any advice is great!!  xxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

my dh turned down our follow up appointment today, not happy man   bit like Mr Merse Senior i think, we have decided we werent going back to the same clinic...dont know if that was a good idea but the cons didnt have any answers on the day of ET so why should another day be different..! i know a follow up is when you discuss the previous cycle but is it also a basis for deciding the next treatment cycle? what do you think? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

To be honest I don't want to go to mine its going to be all bad news do you really need to hear that?? I'm sure the little bit of progress I've made is going to be lost by going back there, but I want an answer about why my E2 levels weren't checked before EC!
Why is your DH so mad with your clinic?? xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - i think similar scenario to you...will pm you..got to go catch you later honey...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

OK hon  xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girls!

Gawd - lost the thread for a couple of hours and you'd filled two pages!

Inc - know what you mean about the hope. You test if you want to birdie. If it is good news it will be so wonderful.

Merse - you have to take them to task!   Get that follow up and have it all written down to ask them - I know you feel fragile and vulnerable right now, so ask DH to look at your list and back you up. Get him to be STERN!
Really, you can't let them get away with that. Just keep imagining that holiday and have a real good go at them, knowing that you'll not be back.

I found my follow up with the Lister depressing. The cons just bluntly said it was my fault it didn't work and that I should have thought of tx sooner. This, even though we had been told the sperm was duff too ! She said my DH had proven fertility - well yes, 16 years ago, before his snip, you old witch...

Gab - great that the Jinemed has got back to you - I saw your post on the thread! If anyone can get you pg they can I think. And it'll be a lovely holiday while you get preggers!

My GP, after promising to phone today at the latest, hasn't been in today, so I think I'll take his assurances with a bucket of salt. I just left a message at Yeovil hospital to get a scan next week privately, and hopefully the same guy can give me a private px for the progesterone. Sod the NHS. Sod it to hell - I've got this far without them, I'll just have to get a bit further without them. I got the baby aspirin and oestrogen from them, anyway.

Laura, Rooz, Nicks, Pin, Kerry - where are you? - and all the rest of you


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir what a bunch of ******* i can't believe the hassle you have had!!! 
I'll be strong and DH has always got plenty to say!!!!!!! 
I'm off to aerobics  be back on later if I stay awake I'm so bloody tired!!!
Lol n hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cor! You energetic thing you! I was going to go for a swim, but after waiting and waiting for the call I feel a bit negged and like soaking in the bath with my book.
Bleepers is right!

I've made a pact with myself - I won't phone the surgery about this again. It's the only way to stop myself letting their behaviour spoil what we've managed to achieve.
Bollix to them!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - better not do the swimming as yet as the chemicals in the water are not healthy for your baby in the first trimester until the pregnancy is a bit more established...  I would checkit out first...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Too late! I've been already!

I can't believe you can't swim for three months! I go to a very quiet pool - I was the only one in it again on Sunday, so not too many chemicals.

Stop worrying me! I'm fretting now! Swimming's the only thing that makes me calm...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

..Im sure the mucous plug thats plugging up your cervix (ouch) protects yr little bubbas from anything...though dont quote me on that Mir...xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mmmmn, delicieux! Mucus plug, eh?  

Seriously though, I've not even had a spot of blood - I don't think I'm in danger from swimming.

My GP has JUST rung me! At last! He says he can get me an appt at eight weeks, but they'd only prescribe cyclogest. Seeing as it's eight times the dose I'm taking now and it makes me unwell I said no to that. A girl from another thread has emailed me a link to an online doctor who can hopefully prescribe the stuff in oil.

When were you thinking of going to Turkey Gab? I can give you a full run-down - where to go to eat, how to use the taxis etc. Wish I'd known all that!

I'd recommend the Gonen Hotel, though an appartment sounds even better. Have you looked on eBay? People auction weeks at holiday apartments on there - you might find something there. I loved being cooked for!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- I think you'll be fine swimming x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
let's hope its exciting news Inc!  
Mirra - well at least you are making some progress on the scan and prog?!  

Been for my scan today! Bubs had to have a slapping to get it in the right position but all looked well. My overall risk came out as that of a 28 year old so am fairly pleased with that - nuchal bit was really low risk but blood tests more high risk which affected the overall score. Nuchal bit is much more accurate than bloods though. Still feel slightly worried and confused but with a 1/825 risk there's no point having anything else done   God does the worrying ever end?   spose just have to wait and see now, I don't think I would want an amnio anyway due to the MC risk. Its wierd cos of the only 2 people I know who had this done one had high risk and went for immediate CVS the other had risk of a teenager, so I'm in the middle really.
Please reassure me girls!  
Love Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh good, K! I think it's about the only thing'll stop me going nuts - it's getting too dark for long walks with the dogs.

I'll go tomorrow I think, before Ugly Betty and THE WEEKEND!!! YAY!!!! I'm going to get one of those bulb planters and do some restful planting - no straining - this weekend. Though we will have to move if everything works out - can afford the mortgage on one salary so bang goes the house.

I couldn't care less if this all goes well, TBH. I never thought I'd say that.

Pete said we would sell up before this, to afford more tx, so he won't be bothered either. But it was the only thing keeping me stable during tx. I just suggested to my dad we could build a house on mum and dad's veg patch, and look after them in their dotage, but got a very nervous laugh!

Merse - when are you hoping to move?

Nicks - hooray! That all sounds good! I don't know anything about that stage of the game I'm afraid, but I do know I wouldn't have more tests with a 1/825 risk - just chill out as much as you can - you can't do anything to prevent that risk, can you? And it's such a very, very small risk.
I'll have to look all this up once I've quit worrying about everything else!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nicks thats very low I know people younger than you with a much higher risk so you can def stop worrying about that one!! 
Mir hope you get your meds soon!!! Prob put the house on the market again after Christmas!
xxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nicks - I agree with Mir...its stats at the end of the day..if I was in the same position..(.pleaaaaaaaaaaassseeeee...GOD.)
I  wouldnt have an amnio ..I had my ds when I was 26 and didnt have an amnio then just the blood tests...try not to worry...but I know thats easier said than done. Im sure everything will be fine... 

Mir- We would go to the hotel if it was just dh and I...Apartment or Villa would be better because we are taking my ds with us...I couldnt leave him for 3 weeks I would miss him too much its bad enough when he does a sleep over. Hopefully Easter time March 08. My dh will be able to get 3 weeks off then..he works at a college and Ill put in for annual leave also ds has 2 weeks off school. Its really wierd but Im really looking forward to it already..I think because you and dh had such a positive experience it has helped us to make our minds up...will need to get the low down of places to eat though as def getting cooked for you is the biz.... ....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

P.S Hope the book wasnt too long Merse... ....you tipsy yet??


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No,I've replied!! 
I'm on tea tonite as just been to aerobics so being good but back on it tom!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just to warn you - you can't go ANYWHERE - not an inch! in Istanbul with a child without people pinching their cheeks and grinning at them! I know my friend found it disturbing at first then got used to it.

They absolutely LOVE children - her six-year-old had her cheeks pinched at least three times a day from what I saw.

She stayed in the hotel, but an apartment would be lovely. You don't HAVE to cook!

Ugur will look for an apartment for you - you only have to email him.

How old is ds?

Merse - oo, I'm all excited for you! I love a good move. You'll have to tell us where you're looking for a house - we're on rightmove all the time browsing. I love property porn!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse -   ...where do you think you'll be moving too...also think that lad on the beach in Egypt selling bracelets....was called Antonio...xxxxx

Mir - ds is 11 years old...he knows about the treatment..well all that he needs to know if you know what I mean and he has been an absolute star....do i just use the same email address as Jinemed to email Ugur just make it F.A.O Ugur?xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Where are you? Have you tested??    I've just read through 5 pages since yest awaiting for your results! I need answers!!

Nicks - Fab news!!  

Merse - well done on the aerobics and weight loss... better than me!!

Mirra - Hope the drugs get sorted v soon.  

Gab - How you doing sweety?  

Beach - oh your making me jealous talking of holidays!!

Hows the rest of the gang?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- go book one


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

hi honey
...getting there who needs counselling when Ive got the PR team..you all keep me sane  (or near enough).....!!!! any sign of AF? have you started jabbing yet?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach where abouts in sunny Egypt are you going honey?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- Hyatt at Sharm, hope it nice as DH really deserves it,.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ooohhhh  lurvely.....ive never been to sharm but ive heard its beautiful...we have stayed in a Hyatt Regency before in oz and it was lovely...so im sure you will both have a lovely time...just try and get out and go to the beach once in a while ok


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - Did you read what I told Merse about the tipping?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Was it about dollars?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

yes we tipped in dollars rather than sterling because they ask all the english people for english pounds or sterling..to be honest it cost enough to just get there never mind giving out pounds all the time...whereas with dollars its like 50p (please dont think im a cheapskate!!!!)... 

When you speak ...they say u are english lovely jubbly...the egyptians are lovely people you just have to play them at their own game ...they love to barter so never accept their first or even second offer...always knock them down...... my dh is a bit of del boy so he was right at home if you see what i mean.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab - Ugur's the one who picks up all the emails, so just assume you're talking to him!

Warnnie's daughter was very sweet and went to all the appts with her - he'll get taken care of in the clinic while you're having bits done.

Laura - there you are! Have you scrabbed?

Cor - that hotel sounds lovely and posh!  

At least if we sold up we might be able to afford a week in Bognor occasionally! I've been looking at my credit card bill for a few weeks now - it's still in its envelope...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir- dont worry about the credit card bill sweetie....wait till you have a Mothercare account...... 

ok will email Ugur the man and sort out something....im awa to watch yet another   dvd....hostel 2 ....why does my dh keep doing this...do you think hes up to anything.....catch you later girlies...take care everyone...xxxxxGab


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Ah having little beanie growing is worth every penny!!   Yes I've scrabbed!

Night night my loves.. Friday tom!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

I've asked my mum if for xmas we could have us dollars rather than pounds for our pressie so we can take it with us.  Also going to get some whilst it's still high exchange rate.  Can't wait  x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good idea Beach we are getting ours this weekend! Are you just gonna take Dollars? xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- morning, think so yes as we're not really planning on doing that much when we're there apart from snorkelling which is free, maybe take a trip on a glass bottom boat and then paying for our food and drink.  Are you getting a visa on arrival or not bothering?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

We aren't planning on doing much either and we are all inclusive so can't see us needing much apart from tips and if we do a trip? My friend is an air hostess and she said don't bother? What about you? xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We're just  B & B but planning on staying in hotel to eat most porbably, wouldn't mind visiting St Catherine's Monastry which is in the Sinai area so you don't need a visa for that.  Have you looked on Trip Advisor?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No I haven't will try that later! Off to work now!! AF arrived this morn no pain yet I'm sure that will come soon!! Have a good day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

You too x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Morning...im really going to miss here..when im back to work next week...its been my excuse for not doing the housework...  i know i am naughty

Morning Beach - do you need any more info on sunny E, ref the visas...we got ours this end but to be honest..it didnt make any difference when we got there we still had to wait in queues.....xxxx

Merse - You too...Ive heard of synchronized hormones when girlies live in the same house....never mind synchronized cyber hormones....no pain too...now that is strange because i havent either.... ...maybe endo is giving us two a break this month...I must admit though the only pain ive got is that stabbing one around the pubic bone area  ..its not endo/period pain because we know what that feels like. I hope that cons has not damaged my only reasonable ovary.  

Em - are you still awake or gone to bed now... 

Inc - any verdict yet, hope you are ok..x

Hi to all, anyway have a good day girlies...catch  u later...xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- wasn't going to get a visa as not planning to leave mount sinai...what do you think?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Dont know about mount sini sorry...we went to hurguda (dont know how to spell) so we had to get a visa for there but like i said it made no difference as we had to queue up with the other people who didnt have a visa anyway. I think it was also cheaper to buy the visa in Egypt rather than uk....


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Nickster - Fab news on the scan - glad everything is going as it should.

Merse, Gab & Pammie - Glad you AF's have arrived - am thinking of you all and sending you big hugs    Merse - your post about you not using the names you had for your children made me cry - that's how I feel sometimes.  I was looking at a friends photos of ******** and she looked so happy playing with her children in the park.  I thought....that's what I want...is it too much to ask?  Evidently at the moment it is!

Got the results of the ERPC analysis today and it was confirmed that there was "placenta matter" there, which is good news as it means the chances of me having an ectopic are now very very low.  I have to go for a scan and beta blood test on Wednesday to check that everything is as it should be and my hcg is coming down.  I still have sore boobies but he doctor said this is normal.  I've also started bleeding again, but I've been told that I should expect to bleed for up to 10 days.  Been feeling quite low the past couple of days but I don't think it was helped by having unexpected visitors.  They have now gone (thank god) and it's back to just the two of us.  I've got a busy week planned next week which will hopefully keep my mind of things.

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma-did you not manage to get rid of the unexpected visitors?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

No!  Had to put  up with them for 2 nights.  Of course I don't mind having visitors, it's lovely to see people from the UK, but I would like more than a few hours notice!  Have had a sense of humour failure over quite a few things this week - I s'pose it's to be expected, but I feel like I've got PMT, but I know that it isn't PMT.  Bl**dy hormones!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well in that case if you like UK visitors I'll start packing now  

I'm due on this wekend too, it's been 4 weeks since I found out I wasn't pg and thought I'd be in tears today but so far so good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done for being so strong    You really sound like you're coping so well.  Is there any chance you can get pg naturally or do you have tubal factor IF?  I only have one tube, which although patent, has stunted frimbia, so the chances of me getting pg naturally are about 5%.  Doesn't stop us trying every month though


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- as far as we know there aren't any factors stopping us ttc naturally but there must be some reason that after 13 yrs of being together nothing has happened.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

How are we all?

Just to update you all Mirra is at A&E, think we need to all be sending her positive vibes as she is in alot of pain. She is not bleeding so thats really positive and I'm hoping she maybe just got a little infection or something. I will let you know any updates. Love you lots Mirra and sending you love and hugs and positves thoughts.   

Emma - amazed you managed to deal with visitors... did you tell them what you going through or did you just grin and bear it

Inc - You tested yet?? 

Goodness what a week I've had, thank crunchies its Friday and i have nothing but wine to think about for a couple of days!!


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi laura, I am a friend of mira's , please can you send her my love and tell her I am thinking of her   

I really hope she is o.k 

thanks

mitch
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Will do Mitch. X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- let Miranda know I'm thinking of you and wishing her postive thoughts x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've just texted her, not heard from since 3pm so assume she is stil at the hosp and being seen.  She is not bleeding so I am really hoping its nothing too much.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra is home and will be on to tell us all the details later... but its seems all is ok... thank crunchie for that... not sure this thread could cope with any more bad news!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- just wanted to wish you and DH all the luck in the world x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir just heard the news hope all is ok with you hon thinking of you and sending lots of    and  xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - hope everything is OK and sending you   and lots of positive vibes    You have got us all in a panic    Lots of love  

Thank goodness its the weekend girls!
Where is Inc - don't keep us hanging on too long   
Hope everyone else is OK. All those hols getting closer!   

Had 3 poos today but only small - still its a start on my Fybogel routine!  Friend at work went through all the options for me out of the drug book - didn't fancy liquid paraffin -   especially as side effect was oily leakage!  

NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Congrats on the hatrick in the poo dept!  

Merse - How you feeling hon? When is your follow up? XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nicks glad you've had a bit of a poo!! Mine seems to be sorting itself out now stopped the cyclogest!! Am worried about Mir its started me crying again its not hard I know!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura I'm very up and down and very tearfull!! Follow up Mon eve am dreading hearing the bad news even though I know what it is!! How are you feeling and are things any better with Tim? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Merse - don't   hun. Must admit I'm a bit weepy too. I'm sure she will be alright - she was having quite strong pains last week - lets hope its that.   

I've advanced my ticker 2 days cos my EDD is now 10/05/08! So 2 days less for me   although modern technology now says that I conceived before I'd even ovulated and before we had done the deed!   Still medical professionals know best eh!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No blood is a good sign and you do get lots of pains to begin with! so hopefully things are ok?
I think I would stick with your dates as maybe you know best!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Merse - I'm sure there will be something positive   you've conceived before and you will again. just think if they tell you rubbish and don't want you to try again - sod them     and go somewhere else where they can help you. For a place who didn't particularly manage your cycle well take everything they say with a pinch of salt.   You will get there    

I would stick with mine but the official one will now be the one that is on my notes so don't want to get confused  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Back from A&E now! I've had such bad pain for two days I had to go. They took my HCG level, which seems fine, and they did lots of poking and prodding and they don't think it's an ectopic or anything awful.

The good news is they're giving me a scan! Finally.

That will be next week sometime - I'm booked in for Thursday morning but the gynae said she'd try to get it earlier.

The pain is low down on the right, as it has been since EC but getting worse - really throbbing, and sending pain down one leg. I was shivering earlier but it may have been shock. They say my white blood count is up, which the doc thought was an infection, but the gynae said happens in pregnancy.

So no further on why the pain, but my HCG seems ok - it's 7,545 now. Doubling every 1.7 days. I'm a little worried it's slowing down, but she said these things aren't an exact science.

I'm going to relax the whole weekend - any sudden movements seem to feel like I'm pulling something.

Right - now I'm going to catch up on all your posts! I'll be back in a tick - thought I'd better let you know I was ok first.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Fab news Mirra - you had us all worried      HCG sounds good   Maybe you have a slight infection - I thought white count goes up late in pregnancy not sure about immediate changes though   Least you will get your scan!
Chat later
X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- that's fantastic news x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - PPPPPhhhhhewwwww! Just a quick one....dont do that ....do you think maybe it could be bruising from your Ec....after all we girlies are a bit sensitive down there arent we...?
You better rest up or ill be there sorting you out...  ....take care feet up...and lots of chilling ok this weekend....

Merse -   ...thinking of you honey.....AF is here with avengence now...still in pain after my co-codamol....giz some Morphine...doc nics  ...only joking...catch up with personals tomorrow...

love to all and take extra special care my ff , big sloppy ones...Gabxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww, bless you girls!

I feel really emotional reading all your lovely messages!

You are wonderful    

It was quite strange - today I heard from a pal I hadn't seen in months, and she just happens to be the press officer for the hospital. When I told her how crap they'd been she told me to go to A&E and pretend to be bleeding. But when I told her how much pain I was in she said I had to go anyway, and that she would meet me there to make sure I got the care I needed - what a star! She left her year-old son with her mum to come and help!

I think fate intervened there, really.

I wondered if it was anything to do with this morning - I leapt off the toilet to turn my alarm off and caught my foot in a hole in the bottom of my jimjams! Went crashing down and scabbed my knee, but didn't hit anything else. I was a bit shaky though! Even thinking about it makes me laugh - me leaping off the bog to turn it off so I ddn't wake Pete, only to wake him as my 11 stone came crashing to the floor. I would get a full £250 from YBF if I'd had the video camera on.

Nicks - stay away from the paraffin! It doesn't do anything but make you sore, really it doesn't. I had it once and ugh. I have some tablets with senna in them, which are fantastic - if you can take them in pregnancy I'll gladly post you a couple (one is al you need   )

Merse - you'll be so glad when the horrid follow-up is over. I'm sure if you write that list of things they won't try to pull the wool. But anyway, you need to let them know that you know they didn't do things properly. Then find a clinic that do! You'll be in a much better place in a couple of months when you've sorted out a proper go.

Thanks Karen! You may have noticed that DH has been scrabbing away with you - I'm back now, and I've had steak to oil my brain up! You have been warned...  

Hello Mitch! I've PM'd you petal xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Gawd, Emma - poor you. No wonder you're feeling low - I think bleeding has to be the final nail to make you feel crap. Make sure you get lots of red meat and red wine to bolster you. I discovered steak with creme fraiche in Turkey - sluuurrrp. Glad your visitor's ok now they're actually there - the prospect of someone coming is too often worse than when they get there!

Gab - it's hideous when you've had time off to have to wean yourself off 24/7 fertility friends! I'm logging on at work and trying to sneak peeks, but whenever I do one of the editors sneaks up behind me. Bah  
Then I spend hours catching up in the eves!

All the rest of you - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir so glad you are OK  And a scan will put your mind at rest!
Yes I feel I'll be able to move on either way when follow up is over! Don't feel I can do any TX for a while though been such a tough year emotionally and physically need to get my head and body sorted!!
Gab I've only got a little bit of pain and bleeding but my womb lining was thin so maybe thats why?? Also back on the wine tonight that always helps! Hope your eases off soon 
Em sorry about your bleeding you need your body back too! 
Love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I've got terrible AF pains, really bad on left side...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...............go on nics...hows about some entinox instead.....  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Did I spell that wrong....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Glass of asti is beckoning me....so will be taking a leave for the moment...chat later...take care girlies...crack the wine...  Beach..best pain killer ever...!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've got some whisky


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Cheers....!!!!! ......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Back again....dh watching click for the 50th time on sky....do you know how to play scrab Beach...it may be a bit technical for me....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooo, if you're scrabbing Gab, add me! If you search for Miranda Robertson on ******** I'm the one with the circus pic. That goes for all of you PR team if you are facebooking! 

I need more scrab partners - Pete keeps nicking my goes...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Mir, i'm so glad everything is ok with you  

Nicki, we didn't have any screening or tests done on bumps - we figured that we would keep the baby no matter what and the midwife said if we just had the blood test and it came up with a high risk then we would spend the rest of the pregnancy worrying about it.  DH said that happened to one of his work colleagues, she had a high risk of something being wrong and it ruined the pregnancy for her and her daughter was perfect when she was born.  Nothing came up on our 20 week scan so i'm praying that means bumps will be fine.  

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have a good weekend,  enjoy your  

Pin xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- you can add me to your scrabble, it's karen Ross


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Mira - Glad everything is OK - thank goodness you've finally got a scan    that your pain eases.. Fab news on the rising hcg.

LB - No, the visitors didn't know anything about the mc or ERPC.  I bet they thought I was being a moody cow for no reason    

Karen - Sorry that you've got bad AF pains   

Off to a factory outlet sale today where the clothes are a maximum of HK$20 (about £1.25).  Apparently this factory supplies the UK market - can't wait.  I'm just salivating at the thought of all I can buy for next to nothing.

Have a good weekend XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

$20 is £1.25 Gawd, is their economy all right?  

That sounds fab Emma - is that why you're up so early?

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, the excitement of it all!!!    Shouldn't you be in bed??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Emma- hope you got some good bargains at the sale


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning Beach!!  xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Merse- how are you?  Any plans for today?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, I should have been, Emma! And that's where I went befor you posted that message - sorry for not replying! Did you get some good stuff today?

I actually slept as well - whoo! Apart from one loo trip and to let the dogs out I slept till now! Hooray!

What's everyone doing today?

I'm picking up a 4ft palm tree from a Freecycler in the village, then sitting on my cheeks I think.

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Glad you slept well Mir!
Beach I've got to go and cut a friends hair in a min then out to lunch with my Mum and a family friend, but not feeling well today got endo pains and feel really washed out tired,headache and dizzy only had two glasses of wine last nite so can't be that! Think its prob AF and all the stress I've been under roll on a week next tues I'll be in sunny Egypt!!
Whats everyone else up to? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

I'm being moody and sad.  Its my birthday weekend and I booked tickets to see ASh and tim agreed he'd treat me to a nice hotel so we don't have to sruggle out of london after the gig and guess what... he forgot. Its been planned for ages and I was all excited.  He looked late last night but no hotels free, well none that we can afford. 

So this just add's to my feeling of being completely unloved.  

He is still in bed as got ****** as usual and slept on the sofa.  

Great weekend this is gonna be, just about to start the cleaning... great.

Sorry for the me post.  XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura whens your birthday? Men can be so selfish sometimes!!! xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Birthday is Wednesday but as I will be stimming and working we thought we'd celebrte early.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Does he know you are disappointed??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've PM'd you dear!

Bloody men and birthdays - they're not good, are they?  

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've just booked myself a hotel... is that terrible?  Yes he knows I was upset. he is still in bed.  So for my birthday I've booked and paid for my own tickets and hotel... oh aren't I the lucky lady.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is he going with you?? xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I imagine so... his birthday next month... maybe I shall forget that!  

He still is bed snoring.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

So your paying for both of you on your birthday  Think you need a big paddy then hopefully he may see sense  xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

If i have a paddy I won't end up going anywhere so I've booked it and when we are on the way I'll have my paddy then!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Okay as long as you have one 
Have you woken him up with the hoovering yet 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He is happily sitting in bed reading the paper. I can do better I think.  God if i wasn't so bloody infertile.  And he knows it. 

May cancel hotel, not much point stayin in hotel if not talking.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura you can't stay with someone because you need fertility treatment to get pregnant!!    xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Off out for lunch now still feel crap but hopefully food will make me feel better?? If you go have a good time if not talk to you when I get back! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- go and enjoy Ash and the hotel, it might help to be away from home x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls... you love me even if noone else does!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you not have a convenient f***buddy you can invite?  

At least that way you'll have a good night!

I dunno - basket. I'd get a chum to go with me I think.

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He has gone to bed watching tv, I hav made a plan.  I ma going alone, will book in and watch kids films all afternoon and see if he joins me, if not I will text some buddies for Ash later... quite like the idea of being in hotel room on own.  Don't really wanna tell mates me and T not talking, most of them think I should have dumped him years ago.  So always feel like they are doing a bit of 'i told you so'.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- what a pain he's being, you get yourself off and enjoy the room and have a nice long bath with no one to disturb you, he might realise then what he's missing


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup, nice big bubble bath and big bed all for me.  Could do with an afternoon nap.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That does sound nice! I really enjoyed those five days on my own in my hotel in Turkey - a bit of peace! Thoguh he's not a great talker or anything - it was just nice to only think of myself...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura sounds lovely a hotel room to yourself!!
Back from lunch had jacket spud with goats cheese and onion marmalade lovely!!!!! Feel bit better but still got headache just taken tablets think I will go to bed for a while DH down the pub watching football!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- i might do the same, DH had done the garden and is now car washing and I've just prepared vegetables for tonight.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls
Hope you are all having a good day! Nice lunch Merse!   am fancying goat's cheese - have to find Mirra's special recipe pasteurised!  
How you today Mirra? Pain better?  
What you had for tea Beach? we had lamb chops and roast veg - yum! Better still DH made it!  
LB - you gone yet? Have a lovely time. I quite like chilling on my own   I'm sure you will be talking again soon.  
Anyone heard from Incster?   
Ems - hope you had lots of therapeutic retail therapy - you deserve it  
I'm off for a few days on a course tomorrow and DH is coming with me for company. Might not post for a few days but we'll take the lap top and hopefully we can log on at the hotel.
Pin - good on you not having the tests. I never really thought about how I would feel with different results but like you I feel blessed to get this far and wouldn't have any more tests. any signs of activity yet??  
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- we had a beef joint from Castle Howard farm shop, really nice. It;s good DH can go with you on course.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, it's not like Inc to be absent! Where are you me darlink?

Pain's much better now, ta Nicks. I think it's sitting at my desk all day that does it. Hopefully the HCG will be ok tomorrow and my scan will turn up a heartbeat and stuff.

Laura sounds like she's whipped Tim into shape, so don't expect we'll be hearing from her tonight!

Karen - how are you today? Nice scrab work! Beef sounds nice - I must get my bottom to the farm shop and not rely on Asda.

Merse - how was the nap? I had one too - lovely!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello people, 

Am starting my first jab tonight on a mildly stimulated cycle after a day from hell yesterday...

Hope you are all well.  Having  a rotten cold. Also went to a party last night and stayed till 4 am in spite of a nightmare day.  Also had a glass of wine.. What the hell.  I shall complete my journey this year whateve the outcome.  And then upwards and onwards hopefully.  

Am having af from hell. NOrmally quite light, but the last two days were horrendous.  Can't stop it... Just wandering whether sth was happening after all.  I never bleed this much...

Hope you are all well.  
Lots of love and hugs...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc-good luck for first jab

Miranda- you can taste a difference.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think cycling's a bit like a holiday Inc, in that once you actually start your body releases some tension and you fall ill. Hope you feel better soon.

If it's heavy it shows your lining's nice and thick!  

So all good signs so far. What are you having? Menopur?

Karen - yes, I know, as mum always has good meat. I just never seem to quite make it to the farm shop! Soooo expensive, too. Maybe I'll go tomorrow though - need to stock up on good things.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- know what you mean about being expensive,


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc - so there is some good news if you've started your next cycle!     when wil your first scan be? Are they expecting 1-2 follies then for a mildly stimmed like IUI?

Um farm shop beef!   

x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok then girlies...who is going to be in the bottom two for x factor...or am i the only sad person watching it....xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I reckon the girls weren't much cop. But they'll have lots of supporters probably. Dunno!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

hope the girls go off


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Inc - good news about the jab....    , sending you lots of good luck vibes honey, only way is forward now ..remember lots of milk and protein down yr heed and wasser ofcourse...xxxxxxx

Nicks - hope you are feeling ok sweetheart..enjoy the few days break with dh, I know its a course but try and make the most of it...take care....xxxxxx

Miranda - Hope you are on the COUCH young lady....xxx honestly hope you are ok sweetie...no more pains and if they are still there...rest up ok!!!!!!!!!!

Ems - You still awake sweetie...hope you are doing ok..hope the retail therapy worked..xxxxx

Laura - Hope by the absence you are having a nice weekend....what is it with these men right now  ....im sure mines has some sort of PMT right now....xxxxx

Beachgirl - you give delia smith a showing up girl....not going to let my dh read these posts ...im usually the freezer goddess you see..not very good at cooking...Aunt Bessie rules..... ...hope Af not too bad dont forget the whisky 

Swinny - hi sweetheart hope you are ok.... 

Merse- how are you my friend....know what you mean by the painkillers...although i have been naughty and im having more asti this evening...(You can only have co-codamol every 4 hrs) well thats my excuse anyway....we only tipped 2 dollars at the most at times....we tipped at meals and if people carried our suitcases for us....we also tipped the coach drivers (as i think they get forgotten) they put yr cases in the coach, then take them out for you. Whatever you do when you get off the plane keep yr bags dont let anyone take them...because there will be porters trying to grab them just make a bee line for yr tourist rep ok..having a think about questions this wknd so will pm my ideas honey ok...speak to you soon take extra special care.....  kick that endo into touch....anyway at least AF out of the way before hols...you'll have a lovely time honey..ill be thinking of you...xxxxxxx

As for me well endo is being a right pain in the  ...ive been on the couch most of the day..hot water bottle getting topped up...the pain is quite bad actually and it reminds me of what it feels like after you have just had a lap...so i really dont know what is going on. Average blood loss sorry TMI its not like there are a lot of clots so im puzzled i reckon its the drugs so trying to get an appointment with my cons that i see for endo in the next few weeks just for a check over. This is also the first time the pain has been like this since my laser surgery in October, anyway could be the prog too so will wait and see. 

Anyway girlies...ok who is it going to be hope or future proof watch this space...personally i would like hope voted off they are too cocky.... ....MMMMMeeeeooooowwwwwww

Merse -


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

me too , i want the girls off...vote hope off NOW..... ...oh poo its too late to phone....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

......dont you just want to slap themmmm......mmmmmeeeeoooowwwwwww


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- AF pains have gone and no AF yet!!! where's it gone?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

mmmmmmm.....when were you due then.?

oh poor futureproof!!!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I do know someone who got a natural BFP after a negative IVF cycle...these things happen....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- we'd have to procreate....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...procreate thats one way of putting it.. ....cant even think of that right now....i must be having yr AF pains right now...ill have them and yrs stay away ok...is yr middle name Mary?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

tie me to a balloon ..and let me walk amongst the stars....  ...sorry beach its the asti...ok girlies..catch you all later...Merse, Beach are you as tipsy as me yet?...ttfn...lol ...Gabxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is Simon Cowell getting nicer? He doesn't seem as acid as usual - bah. I LIKE it when he's all sour.

K - I keep putting off procreating through complete paranoia! Everything feels so tender down there - I don't like to think of Rene and Renata geting dislodged!

xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - Rene and Renata are firmly attached to the mother ship....OK! 

Nick - hope you are feeling oK.

Laure - happy birthday celebrations...

Gab, Pam and LInz - hope you are feeling better...  

My cold is really awful... Haven't been out at all today, which always makes me feel crap... DH keept saying all day that we should have had children 10 yrs ago and then we wouldn't be in all this ****.  As if anybody would choose to be in one... Why does he always start with this when I need him to be there for me...?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Inc - that's just not a fair thing to say. He needs to know that's an awful thing to say, as he probably doesn't know how it cuts you.

If any of us knew 10 years ago what we know now the world would be a very different place.

So sorry you're feeling poorly sick too, on top of it all.  

Hope the jab wasn't too painful. Feeling cautiously optimistic for you, even if you're not!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

LB - Hope you had a good time at ASH.  Did you use the hotel?

Inc - Sorry to hear you have a dreadful cold.  Good luck for stimming.  I'll joining Mira in the cautiously optimistic team and am willing you to get your BFP.  The tension leading up to stimming is the worst but once you're on your way we'llall get you through.

Nickster - Have a good course - great that DH can join you.

Beach - How was the beef?  We're having roast chicken today - our first roast since being in HK.  Am stupidly excited about it.

Merse - How you doing?  Good luck for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you     I hope you get all your questions answered.  Not long 'til Egypt too - am v envious  

Gab - How you doing?  You seem very upbeat at them moment despite your sad news last week.  Hopefully you'll be a Turkey girl like Mira. Glad you're enjoying your Asti   

Mira - Not sure when your scan is, but   for it  

Hi to the rest of the Team.

Managed to get a cardi and a pair of jeans yesterday at the outlet sale.  They were actually HK$30 each so I paid just under £2 for each item - very happy with my bargains!  Aside from that, I've been really low for the past couple of days.  I think the enormity of what's happened is sinking in and I flit from being OK to being really really sad.  I was crying down the phone to my sister and parents yesterday which must make them feel awful because there's nothing they can do as I'm so far away.  I had really bad period pains yesterday and a lot of blood, although no clots which I'm told is good.  Today the pain is still there and I've taken some of the pain killers the hossie gave me.  I just want the bleeding to stop now as it's a constant reminder of what's happened.  Off to the flicks today and then have a busy week planned which will hopefully keep my mind off things.

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Emma- hope that you enjoy the picture, what are you planning to see?  bet you can;t wait for your roast chicken...silly the things that excite us isn't it!  Sorry to hear you had a down day yesterday, hope you're ok   

Gab- just not at all in the mood....know it would be a good idea but there always seems to be a reason not to  

Mir- Can't belieive how many girls fancy Simon Cowell  

Inc- sending you big hugs   hope DH is nice today.  As Emma says we're all here for you x 

It would be lovely to turn back the clock and start again, funnily enough just finished a book in which the happens and the girl does things differently from being a teenager although she does keep trying to meet her DH again but fate seems against her.  I'd buy property if I could go back knowing what we now know about the market but in those days you never imagined how much prices would soar.

Hope you all enjoyed the fireworks last ngiht, we didn't go out as couldn't be bothered plus would rather be here with cats then leave them alone, I don get annoyed though when people let them off after 9pm...must be getting old!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Beach - We saw Michael Clayton, which was OK.  Was nice to look at George Clooney for 2 hours though


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thats' true- we fancied Elizabeth but it gets poor reviews


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning girls!

Emma - so sorry to hear it's all kicking in now, the grief.
It is probably a good thing - you won't be able to move on till you've properly grieved. It's been the most awful experience and you must allow yourself to feel it at some point.
The problem is that those feelings are huge, scary ones, that's why you don't feel it straight off - your mind protects itself until it's ready to face them.
I keep wondering what I'll do if the same thing happens to me and my mind goes blank, it's so awful to contemplate.
You were like me, not really believing it had finally happened, that you had got pregnant. So it's going to be a while before you believe you've been bereaved, I think, because you didn't quite believe it in the first place - does that make sense?

It's horrible, this unreality - I'm hoping my brain will finally accept it when I have the scan. But I keep thinking it will be all over by then. I haven't had any good news for years, just got used to disappointment after disappointment.  So my brain keeps rejecting the fact I've had good news for once.

The bleeding sounds dreadful - make sure you eat lots of iron-rich food (and wine!).

Karen - that sounds a great book! If a little frightening. I wouldn't have met my DH if he hadn't gone out for fish and chips one day in Glasgow. Just think, if he'd gone for Chinese instead! Or stayed in and had soup...
I have to be in this time of year as my jack russell is so scared of the fireworks. They just seem to go on and on - bang bang bang. Be nice to have somewhere soundproof to put her.

Well, I have another HCG at the hospital this afternoon at 4.30. It's funny how one doesn't believe it's going to go right at any stage. Should it still be doubling at the same rate? So if it was 7.545 on Friday, should it be at least 15,000 today? I wish I was better at reading the results.

I think they were quite surprised on Friday. The gynae said she was going to check my HCG and I said, with my crap maths I thought it should be about 11,000. She looked so surprised when I reeled off the numbers from my last THREE HCGs!
It was 7,545 and when I put it into the online calc it was doubling every 1.7 days, but I was still worried that was a slowdown! It just shows how we worry.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Mira - Yes, you are making sense.  I'm the same as you in that I think good things happen to other people.  But please don't let my experience scare you.  Your hcg results are very good so it looks as if everything is going to plan.  Good luck for this afternoon     Will you find out the result today?

Am meeting up with a friend tomorrow who has had a mc - I finally confided in one of my close friends out here as it was getting hard trying to explain away all my doc appointments.  She is also 7 months pg so it gives me hope that good things happen too.  Although dh is a star, he's not one for talking about his feelings much and I'm not really sure that he knows what in a situation like this.  It'll be nice to talk to someone face to face who has been through something similar.  

Right off to finish the roast


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good that you've got someone to talk to - it must be so hard being in HK when you need your family.

Mmmn, roast -  ! We're having lamb later.


Proper potatoes? Or are they different varieties over there?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- good luck for blood test, isn't there  a page on here that calculates them for you?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, there is! I calculated it the instant I got home. Couldn't do that in the hospital!!!  

Think they thought I was a bit mad, trying to do it in my head... The gynae said: "Well, it's not an exact science you know..."


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- that's good then. What else have you planned today as well as cooking and hospital?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Em it takes time to get over a m/c my love just let yourself grieve you'll be up and down like a yo yo but it does get easier and you'll be cycling again before you know it!  
Mir good luck for today all will be fine I know it will 
Inc good luck with new cycle 
Gab I'm with you on the pain I haven't had pain like this since before my last lap its terrible I've got AF pains, stabbing pains in the groin and up my back passage and my ovaries feel like they are on fire not sure what to do with myself HELP!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merse - I had the stabbing pains with cyclogest - could that be it? Poor you - it's the most debilitating pain.
Have you got a hot water bottle? I found the painkiller Veganin to be particularly good for AF pain. I feel like fainting when i've got it, but Veganin seems to do the trick.

Karen - just walking the dogs and a bit of housework really! The place smells of dogs...
I'd like to be able to hoover the dogs really but they won't put up with it.
Had to wash Chloe as she'd rolled in fox poo yesterday - ugh. It's the worst smell in the whole world.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've been taking codrydamol that the clinic sent me home with after EC but I've just had the last two! I really don't know what to do with myself its got to be the endo playing up as well.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Could you phone the emergency line? See if they can suggest anything?

A hot bath should ease it a little, and a sleep if you can get to sleep.

I take three tablets rather than two, as it sems to take the edge off. And - TMI - I always find an orgasm relaxes the tubes somehow?

Not the most appealing thought right now, but just in case...

Hot water bottle and an orgasm's my prescription anyway...


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi there

Could you advise please?  I took my trigger shot on Monday 22nd Oct 6500iu Ovitrelle and tested negative on Friday with a 10iu cheapie from Acon.  EC was on 24th with ET on the 27th.  Would the HCG from trigger shot def be out of my system by now?

Love Tracyx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Muff - there you are!

Don't use those cheap tests - I tested positive three days early on a First Response, but the supposedly 10iu tests I got didn't have the faintest line till the day after test day.

Yes, I'd say the trigger should be out. But you need to test with a more reliable test, such as Clearblue or FR.

You are still way early to test, but if you're going to anyway - and I did! - use a proper test.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Miranda 

I used a clearblue digital this morning and it came up PREGNANT but DH is thinking it may still be trigger shot but I only had 6500iu so was thinking it would be out of system by now.  What do you think?  Going out of my mind here


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think that sounds pretty promising Muff! Very promising indeed. The trigger can stay in your body for up to 14 days after the trigger, and I make it 13 days since the trigger?

I think I read that the trigger leaves your body at a rate of about 1,000 a day, but I could be wrong. But that would put you in the clear I reckon. I think you may well be pregnant!

Test tomorrow, and then you can really start celebrating.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103310.msg1479966#msg1479966

There it is - I did a search. The trigger should have been out by the 29th of October in your case.


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Woohoo, looks like it may have worked then.  I'll test again tomorrow to be sure.  Many thanks


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Muff - congratulations...  If it says you are pregnant then you are....   

Mir - the levels seem to be doubling nicely....  Enjoy....  

Thx for your good wishes everybody.... 

Back to bed...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

muff ....  good news sweetie....lets hope its all postives from here thenxxxxx

Merse - I am really where you are right now...thats why i had a good drink last night...i dont usually drink so ive got a really baggy head this morning but the pain killers just werent lasting long enough...i used to take ibuprofen along with co-codamol but then i stopped ibuprofen because it thins he lining and doesnt help if you are ttc. Dont know what to suggest sweetie..apart from hot water bottle and just keep on top of tabs....its a bit early in the day for a little sherbet or is it?

Ems -    for you sweetheart...im really sorry you have to go through this...im thinking of you sweetie...wont be long until 2008 and a new start.. ....thats also the problem with drinking....you try and put everything behind you, we were looking at hotels in turkey last night and reading from the jinemed website......THEN....reality sets in yet again and the   gets the better of you. To be honest im on little tablets right now which sort of numbs you a bit but i dont know if thats a good idea or not because it just stops you dealing with it i think. This roller coaster is awful one minute you think you are dealing with things next minute you are back down again!!!!!!I dont think I could cope if i didnt take anything right now though. Im really trying to just stay positive...jinemed is the only thing that is keeping me going right now...its stopping me falling in that big black hole again....!!!!

anyway wont be drinking after this weekend because i cant handle work and hangovers so ill have to deal with reality then....!

hope everyone is well....catch you all later..xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

everything after x factor....  last night is a bit of a blur ....never again......xxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab hope you are feeling better hon!! Didn't drink at all yesterday felt so rough but off to in laws for dinner as feeling a bit better so will have a few glasses then!
Mir hope bloods went well!
Muff congrats!
Laura how did it go?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - thks honey... ...hope you are also feeling better and enjoy yr tea/dinner at the inlaws...hopefully will speak to you before tomorrow if not...good luck honey...yr dh will be there to support you...so think of him as yr anchor...pse dont leave until you have all yr questions answered, dont let them fob you off....will be thinking of you and dh tomorrow...xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What time's your appt tomorrow Merse? I shall send you good vibrations by mind power...

Gab - glad to hear you're being positive. It's the same with me - I got myself out of the trough by emailing the Jinemed and getting on with that. And taking DHEA - whoo! Those eggs will be belters I reckon.

I had the kitten on my lap last night and was saying to him, 'how many do you reckon are in there, Coco?' Then I said to DH - 'he's looking you know, I'm having a cat scan...'

Then I laughed like a drain.

Is that bad? To laugh at your own jokes? First sign of madness I think. And when I am certified I shall sue the NHS for making me mad.  

Is everyone having roasts today? Shall we share menus?

I'm having lamb with rosemary with squash marrow from the garden, peas and roast spuds, followed by one of my cream puffs I made yesterday.  
I. Cannot. Wait.
I would usually be gardening on a sunny Sunday - I'm so frustrated I could scream!
So food is becoming my only recreational activity apart from gentle walks with the dogs.

So - what are you all having?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks girls its half six tom I hope I feel like a normal person by then or I won't be able to ask anything!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - Aunt Bessies rule  (when im cooking anyway) on that note going to sort out tea but just wanted to leave you all with this....when im feeling really low..there is a website you can go on and its full of really stupid cartoons and silly songs..some of them rude so i apologize now..ive not went on those ones...(Honestly)...anyway it always brings a little smile so see what you girlies think....its called www.pointlesssites.com .....you go on then click on animations...Mir i think you might like the ninja one it reminded me of coco....I think its just really useless stuff some people put together for a laugh...see what u think.....xxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Ladies 

Not got long as cooking tea (Miranda - Roast chicken with braised celery and cider  ).

Had to speed read the last few pages, and can't remember much now!  Might be the glass of wine I've drunk whilst reading  

Merse, good luck for tomorrow 

Laura, hope you had a good night for your birthday, bloody men!! 

Gab, I will have to check out that site, could do with a laugh just lately!

Miranda, hope you're chilling out and looking after Rene and Renatta!

Emma, give yourself time honey, I hope you feel better soonxx


Right, got to go and sort tea out, speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (sorry to who I've missed!)


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo - Linz! I've been wondering where you were!

Your dinner sounds scrumptious - what a chef you are!

How are you, birdie? We've been thinking of you lots.  

Gab - I have to confess to using Aunt Bessie's too - mine are lovely, but loaded with unsaturated fat, and AB's are less so, even with the coating.

Merse - you'll be fine once you get there. If you have a nice written down list you can take them on.   Don't go unprepared - you've invested too much, financially and emotionally to get fobbed off like another number. You are a very important person, ok?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Linziloo- you ok?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Linz 
Thanx Mir your lovely  Just got back from dinner with my bil,sil and niece and nephew totally mad but good fun!! Took my mind off tom and the wine helped!! Haven't thought of questions yet but will get something written down tom morn before work! I'm expecting the worst so it can't go much down hill from there! But will def question them on E2 levels and lack of testing!
Hi to all   xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- good luck for tomorrow, as Mir said write it down as you can feel really pressurised by the consultant and if you're anything like me end up in tears x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Beach,have never cried but feel tom could be a first!! 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I;m normally well composed but on our second review our consultant really wound me up and I couldn't get it through to him that I couldn't keep putting myself through cycle after cycle for the fun of it.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know they don't get it do they Its so traumatic to our bodies and our minds its amazing we are as sane as we are really!!! 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- you might be sane but I'm not   totally as mad  as a hatter


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

OK nobody I know would call me sane  But I wouldn't want to be, its the madness that keeps me going!! Normal is boring!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If it helps I'm also dreading tomorrow - trying to get through to medics.

I'm having a last-ditch attempt to get the gestone I need without getting a £100 px from a London guy. I'll go to my surgery to get my clinic's letter and try to get an appt with another GP, then phone a woman at the hospital who was snotty with me when I wanted a scan before my tx, then the family planning clinic to see if their docs will px it.

I'll then phone a private doc about an hour away and see if he'll do it before I go for the horrendously expensive option.

All I ask is that these people are reasonable with me, but they never bloody well are. So many people seem to have an attitude.

I've told my boss I'll be late in, so I'll just hit the phone from 9am and see if I get anywhere.

Kind of good news is that my level was 13,516 today - it's slowing down but I think it's meant to after 6000iu? Nicks? Any idea? It's slowed from doubling every 1.5 days to 2.4 days over a week.
The paranoia, my God - think I've been fairly level-headed till now.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- hope you sock it to them tomorrow x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie from me as shattered.

Emma -   How you feeling hon?

Mirra - Good luck with the prescription tom.  

Merse - Stay strong for that appointment.  

I had fab weekend in the end, concert was great, went to a bar after which was fun (gay Karaoke) and then today in covent garden and then to the east end for a thai (meal not man). 
All turned out ok, although shame I had to storm off to hotel on my own to snap him into action but hay worked.

Speak properly tom. XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, you ate AFTER the karaoke?

I got that text at 1am missy! So, what did you sing? Were you dreadfully behaved? I do hope so.

I went to gay karaoke once, in Portsmouth, and we were aggressed so bad we had to leave. Straight people were most definitely not welcome!

I can understand it though - you get somewhere to go you can really be yourselves and along comes eejit straights to put a kink in things.

Ha! Just read your message again - the Thai was today! Ignore me, I'm a plonker.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Miranda - great levels  

Laura - Gay Karaoke what's that then? 

Merse, beachgirl, linlizoo, gabrielle, Incon, muffin big hello .

I'm having my operation tomorrow, can't wait to get it over and done with - two aunts called me tonight with news of a birth in the family - not great timing
and also husbands brother partner just had a baby this week.  I just want people to leave me alone with all their baby news- I don't want to know.

Pray for me girls that all goes well for me tomorrow.

odettexx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette good luck for tom  
Off to bed girls pain back am really fed up with it!!! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Odette!

And good luck fending off all those stoopid babies people keep plonking in your line of vision. Do they know what you're going through?

Even now I don't want to hear about babies you know, unless they are FF babies. 

Anyway, hope your op goes as well as possible. What's the next step after that?  

Sorry to hear you're still in pain Merse - hope you wake up feeling a bit better.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Odette.

Off to bed now, night all x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck Odette!   

Mir - your levels sound fine to me.  Nico 67 had the same thing - levels slowed down after 6000 and is now nearly 20 wks.. Don't worry...

Laura - glad you had a good time...

Merse - I hope you get better soon...

Emm - you should spoil yourself a bit after everything you have been through...

Linz  

Nicky -  wehn is your nuchal?  

A friend who is emmigrating asked me today on his last day in the UK I  have ever been pregnant... totally out of the blue....  And I just said no... Came home and was crying all evening and couldn't stop... Why do people think they can ask you those kind of questions... I just didn't know what to say...  He has two kids... Why couldn't I jsut say that he should mind his own business... Why did I bother answering and why did I lie?  I still somehow hope that I will have a kid although I know that I haven't got much of a chance... Life is so cruel sometimes ...And people are sometimes so cruel... and I felt so vulnerable that I couldn't even think of saying sth to shut him up...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc -    some people are just so ignorant and really just dont have a clue...because they are just so thick and only have 1 brain cell between them (and im being generous) ..!!!!!!!!..send him round to me..... ...hows the jabs going anyway honey..... ..xxxx

Merse - Thinking of you tom... 

Mirs - ....Levels sound fine sweetie...you are doing well.....!!!!!!!

Beach..- Hope you are well sweetie..xxxx

Linz - Hope you are ok too..xxxx

hello to everyone else catch up tomorrow...

nite,nite ladies...xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Aww thx Gab... Hope you are feeling ok... Night, nite now...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Well Monday's here once more and it's back to work....   roll on the weekend


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning dear! Sorry I didn't scrab last night - couldn't get the thing to work!

Inc - why is it people say things like that just when we least expect it? When we steel ourselves against them saying stupid things they somehow say nothing, yet you'll be bowling along feeling like a normal person for five minutes when someone says something crass. Why on earth would he ask that?

Maybe he just wanted to impregnante you?   Perhaps you were looking particularly luscious that day? I guess one can at least TRY to see it as a compliment!

God, it so catches you off guard. Hey, at least he's emmigrating - is he going nice and faaaaar away?

Gab - shall we get him together?  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
Mir is it your scan today? xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No Merse - today is my battling to get my drugs day. The scan is booked for Thursday, though the gynae said she would try to get it earlier.

Going to start phoning round for help on the progesterone in a minute, but I don't hold out much hope.

Still, you never know!

Are you writing that list? Make sure you do!  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck!!!! 
I've come over really nervous I'm so scared of what they are going to say 
Need to get my fighting head back on!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Scrab in between calls to calm you down!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, I feel exactly the same. I'm so nervous of asking people about this now - everyone seems to have an attitude! I keep trying to gee myself up to fight, but I feel all vulnerable instead, like no one gives a monkey's.

The best thing would be for the hospital woman to say yes - that would mean me getting the progesterone free. If not, it's loads of hassle.

We'll get what we want somehow! We just have to be FIRM...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Fingers crossed the woman at the hospital just says YES!!! xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Fingers crossed she even phones me back!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well there is that I suppose!!  Just off to Asda I HATE shopping back later!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I hate it too! Hope it's not too traumatic...

x


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Merse - Will be thinking of you today  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Emma am dreading it!!! How are you? 
Mir any news?
xxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - Just to say thinking of you...girl power and sort them out...  when is dh back home?

Mir - Still cant believe the admin you are still going through...hope get it sorted today.. 

Ems - Morning chicken...or evening to you how are you sweetie?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm feeling OK today.  Met a friend for coffee this morning - she had a mc last years and it now 7 months pg.  Was nice to talk to someone about how I'm feeling and nice to know that what I am feeling is completely normal. This afternoon went for a long walk with another friend who is going through the adoption process after several failed IVF's.  I met her through a IF support group.  We just chewed the fat about IF for a couple of hours as well as other stuff.  Am shattered now - just had lamb curry, going to have a shower in a bit, then off to bed.  

Merse - Will log on tomorrow to see how your FU went  

Mira - Hope you get good news today


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, I'm getting nowhere. Not even the fertility specialists at the hospital, nor the private hospital, want to help.

Feel like I'm going just the tiniest bit doolally...

Glad you were able to talk to someone who understands Emma.

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What is there actual problem with giving you the drug
Thanks Gab and Em. Gab am meeting DH at home at 6pm then we are going together. Em glad you are feeling a bit better, its good to talk especially when someones been through it too.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - can you not just go to GP and say ok ill pay for a private prescription...other than that...why cant the midwifes sort it out for you...i dont think ive heard so much admin for one prescription before.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've done that, but he refused. I've got an appt with another GP in the practice this evening - we'll see what he says.

The hospital lady (a more senior one) came back to me just then and she was lovely - thank God! She's going to try and sort something for me.

Basically, my GP won't because 'I'm not a fertility specialist' and the hospital said they wouldn't because it's not a form of the drug they would normally prescribe.

But I've given the lady three alternatives and she's going to find out if they can px one of them. Fingers crossed!

The midwives couldn't do any more than I'm already doing, unfortunately - it's like i'm tied up in a big ball of string with no way to unknot myself.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Fingers crossed this lady comes up with something then  xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sorted at last. God, what a nightmare it's been! I've phoned the whole world today and finally have an appt with Mr Dooley for £100, and the drugs will be £45. Phew! I can now go and walk the dogs and breathe deeply and try and shake off this worry.

Hee! quite funny - I told the hospital lady that I'd been told to go back to Turkey for a scan and she was HORRIFIED. But more that he'd spoken of a colleague like that rather than told me to bugger off!

So I need to cancel my GP and just go there to ge my letter back before this appt.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

glad its sorted Mir.....its like extracting teeth sometimes isnt it?....How are you holding up Merse?....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted in the end Mir!
Gab I'm getting more and more nervous!!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

pse try not to worry...just think this time tomorrow youll be on a plane..you packed yetwhos looking after Mr merse then??xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Its next Tues we go, wish it was tom! My Mil looks after Mr Merse she comes to stay at ours!! I need to be strong but I just feel like going to bed putting the duvet over my head and not going!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry sweetie....thought it was tomorrow...dont know what to suggest as i get really nervous before appointments as well. Is yr cons approachable...do you feel like you can talk to him/her and be frank with them..xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes he is approachable, he was my cons for my fertility investigations (NHS) did my laps etc. He also does private and IVF which is why we chose the clinic. So feel comfortable with him but not as comfortable questioning him about things going wrong!! If you know what I mean
xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

anyway honey..my hat goes off to you i think you are being brave and strong to be able to attend yr follow-up and that says something in itself..im sure it will all be about managing yr treatment cycle better...more blood tests to keep an eye on you and a more tailored cycle to yr needs rather than just any jane bloggs going for treatment...(sorry not very good at expressing things sometimes)...xxxxxx

(i still think they owe you an explanation though...if it was me i would get my dh to ask any awkward questions , he sounds like he wants answers..when i feel angry/sad/emotional i can never get my words out and dh just usually just asks straight out, sometimes the cons is caught off guard which isnt always a bad thing..because i think a lot of men dont do a lot of talking usually and the cons is used to dealing with the ladies.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think because I've basically had two non event cycles that they will do the donor egg speech, they did it really after egg collection. Also they said the endo was really bad on the right ovary and the left was in a funny place and misshappen so it doesn't give then a lot to go on really!!!
Hows your pain now? Mines a lot better today! Got to ask about that today to as can't put up with that every month!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry posts crossed.....ok well that is something so you have been a patient of his for a time...so he knows yr history etc, all the more reason why he should be looking at yr case individually and tailoring treatment/investigations for you. I know cons are busy people but its what you are paying them for..xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm feeling a bit of fighting spirit comming back now!!! Will hopefully get some answers! Got to go to work soon for a few hours really don't want to as mind everywhere!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...ref pain its still waking me up at night and had to have co-codamol 0600 this morning...so ive made an appointment with cons i see for endo...like you this hasnt happened for a long time...

I reckon we both go in to hossie...have a MOT..then get on with things again....wat do you think?

Good luck today...sweetie


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

try not to think about it at work...and any awkward questions or complaining let dh do it...(they are good for some things)...  cons might sit up and pay more attention then!!!!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think I def need another lap but they always say it causes more harm than good and thats 2 cons that have said that Its confusing I will ask about that again today though!!
Right off to work will hopefully post after appoint if I haven't jumped off a bridge on the way home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

no jumping off bridges...sunshine ok....or else  ....keep chin up spk to you later...hope the wine is chilling....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

MIr - good stuff that you sorted the meds at last...

I have just had a massive row with my mum... She somehow felt free to tell me that my termination of 15 yrs ago is the reason why I cannot get pregnan now.  I couldn't believe my ears and I have just put the phone down on her and I am not phoning her again unless I get an apology... Whatever is happening with people?  Even my own mother.  She is gaffe prone, but she has never gone this far...  

And this is the 2nd nasty comment in just two days.... the hormones are playing havoc as is and I don't need this...  Sorry guys for the negative vibes ....  Just needed to offload... Must phone the Create now to pay for my meds.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc -   ...I have a mother just like that except mine told me to have a hysterectomy so i wouldnt have to keep having laps and treatment for endo....etc..she has also had 5 children.
I hope you dont mind me saying but yr mother is really out of order    it really makes me cross that people's mothers of all people including mine treat their daughters like this. Hardly being supportive ....that was a decision that was made by you a long time ago..You made that decision because it was the right one for you at the time. Her Job is to be supportive to you and help you go through this not throw things up from the past that are going to hurt you. I look after a lot of gynae patients Inc with lots of historys and they have gone on to concieve after having a termination...pse dont blame yourself honey..we dont know what is going to happen in the future...that is why we make decsions on what is happending in our life at that time and not think too far ahead into the future...take care..xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah! With mothers like that who needs enemies?  

I'm guessing you know she doesn't mean it like that, but she needs telling that that sort of comment is utterly devastating.

My mum never knows what to say. She just listens and looks anxious. I've always felt a bit frustrated by that! But I'll be grateful for her silence after that one, I think!

Poor you, Inc - I feel ya. Phone her back, tell her how hurtful that was. Even if she's a real gaffe veteran she'll be mortified, I reckon.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - cant believe you are 6 weeks already wow!!!!!!!

think im going to try and convince dh to go to a follow up with me...so we can get some closure on the last cycle...but hes going to take a lot of convincing. ..then ill let him do his letter me thinks..xx.
I really wish March was round the corner it just seems so far away right now..!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im sending lots of positive vibes..to Merse...she really deserves some good news...i hope she will be allright...xxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I think it's a good idea to do a follow up.  You have paid for it at the end of the day...


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi 

Update from me:
Still a BFP today, 14 days past trigger, 12dpo, 9dpt.  Clinic have arranged scan for 29th and I'm going to docs on Thurs to see if they'll do bloods (had an ectopic before  ).

Bought more tests so will keep on testing....

Love Tracyx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Muff - Sorry I've completey missed your BFP post!! Wow thats early!! Congrats hon..  I'm sure this time it will be in the right place.  

Mirra - well done on the px.  Although seems bit expensive!   Oh well at least you can just relax now. Any news on a scan date.. still Thurs? How are the pains now?

Gab - I really think Mr Gab should go with you to the FU.  You need him there are its just as much about his baby as its yours.  Tell him I said he must go!  

Merse - Hoping you are back soon feeling positive!  

Nicks - So how big is your bump? I thought you sorting out a pic for us? Bump or scan would be nice!!

Rooz - We want a bump pic!!! 

Inc -    I disown my family, I never tell them anything about my IF as they are just crap and really have no idea at all what I'm going through. You made a decision which was right at the time. I'm sure we all have things in our past which we would rather not have happened but well thats just tough. I agree with whoever said you should call her and tell her how hurtful it was.  If she's anything like my mother she will have no idea that she's hurt your feelings.  

Kerry - We've lost you

Right I'm meant to be doing cleaning so better get on before tim returns from the launderette to fidn me sitting here!!  Oh and no AF today.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- hi, how are you?  How was your weekend?


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi team PR 

Merse, how did your appointment go? Hope you got some answers 

Miranda, glad you got your meds sorted out finally, shame you had to pay so much though. At least you can relax now.

Laura, how did your weekend go? Did you make it up with Tim in the end?

Inc, hope your mums apologised to you, sometimes they can be so insensitive can't they?

Gab, Beachgirl, how are you both?

I'm ok. I've got some good news, my mum and dad have offered to pay for us to go on holiday for a week as a christmas present, as they know how low I've been just lately, and we really need a holiday, but couldn't really afford it (saving up for ivf again ). So, we've booked a week in Palma, going on the 28th December, so we'll be there for New Year, yay!! It won't be too bad having to get through xmas now as at least we'll have a holiday to look forward to.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linz- that's excellent, top marks to your parents for that present, it'll do you the world of good to get away and especially at New Year x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What a lovely gift, Linz!

So nice that you've got some warmth to go to while we freeze our gizzards here!

Laura - hear hear over what you said to Inc. Are your family good in other ways? I hate to think of people's families being crap with the IF thing. I felt mine were being insensitive, but that was before I sat them down and told them how I felt. But I appreciate that's not an option for everyone.
You can't choose your family, can you?

Gab - you have to persuade Mr Gab to go along, even if he doesn't say anything. It's the support you need, rather than needing anything specific in terms of input. Then when he hears what's been said he might have some more ammo for that letter!

Merse - where are you? Any news?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I feel like I have nothing in common with my family, we are worlds apart.  The have never understood me the way my friends have.  I can't remember having a proper conversation with my mother ever!  I tried to talk to my sister a few months ago over the whole IF things and she went stright back and gossiped the rest of my family so don't even bother now.. I have you girls to pour my heart out too!!  Your parents sound fab.  

Beach - weekend was really good fun in the end. we got drunk sat night and then spent sunday in covent garden.

Merse -    Where are you honey?  

Linz - I think a holiday sounds fab.. best pressie you could have I think (well apart from a BFP of course).

Inc - You spoke to your mum?

XX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx girls.. WAs upset all day ...  Mum didn't apologise... I guess I will speak to her when I call for my dad's birthday, which is next Tue...

LInz - excellent xmas present for you and dh...You need a break...

I think we will also have a week in December to get some rest...

I have booked my scan for thu, so will know whether I 'll have one or two follies...

I need to move on pretty soonish..as cannot live in this limbo land forever...

Night, night now...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls thought I'd let you know it was bad news tonight we have been advised that IVF isn't an option for us as my ovaries are not responding due to being too damaged by endometriosis. Our only option is DE or adoption and management of my endo which could involve proper open you up surgery, but only to control pain, fertility isn't an option any more! Was expecting it just got to deal with it now. Got to go back for a scan after next AF to see state of endo to see what needs to happen from here.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Merse honey this was not the news we wanted for you.  I don't know much about endo so not sure what to advise. Did Kerry noy go on some injection for 6 months to clear it? Is this not an option for you? Are you going to have a second opinion somewhere else? How do you feel about DE/ Adoption?  Sorry too many questions of which I don't expect an answer now.    We are all here for you and are here for you you to help you through this.  You know you can be a mummy if you want to, maybe not the 'easy way' but you will be one day.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Laura not interested in either at the moment just trying to get my head around him actually saying what I already knew! DH has been more upset than me we've also had both mums in tears think I'm being the strongest at the moment but I knew in my heart what he was going to say! xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merse - I know I'm being little miss sunshine when you don't want that now, but I would not accept their diagnosis. They've proved themselves to be not the most skilled when it comes to managing your tx - don't let them tell you that's all your body's fault.
Anyway, that's all I'll say - you don't want to hear it right now. Lots of     coming at you. xxxxxxxxxx

Laura and Inc - Ach, bugger - rotten families! Mine make me feel guilty, but that's it. We'll be your family! It's so much nicer, this cyber family life, anyway.

I hope I never make my kids feel crap, assuming I get that far. I tried not to with my steps - they had quite enough of that from their real parents!

I actually hate pouring my heart out to my family! Hate it - done it twice and both times I wished I hadn't had to, and felt miserable doing it. I poured it all out in my book, however - them reading it was hard.

It's ace just to come here and tell it like it is, really.

Ooooh, so exciting about your scan Inc! You never know - you may have hit on the perfect way for you to have tx.

Two days till your birthday Laura! Though you're injecting, not celebrating, right?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Miranda - you still awake honey cant sleep


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

been trying to get wireless all bl**dy night .


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I take it thats a no.....well nite ..nite..anyway..whoever is awake...!!!!!

Merse -


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Merse - I've PM'd you  

Mira - Great news that your px is sorted


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- really really sorry   as you say take some time to think about things with DH and as Mir has advised see another clinic or specialist x

Morning Emma- wht have you ben up to so far today?

Gab- you were wide awake last night !


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry gab! Didn't mean to abandon you! I went to bed - thought I must as I had to be up a bit earlier to get to the pharmacy before work.

I was having trouble getting FF AND scrab last night - so frustrating!

Karen - you're up early again!

Emma - how's everything? Have you stopped bleeding yet?

I can't believe my px - wish I could photocopy it for the book. After paying £100 it's a scrappy piece of paper where he's scribbled out three things! He even got my name wrnog and called me Amanda - that's how worried he was about me and not at all about getting an easy buck.
This is the same guy who does all the NHS stuff, so he had me over a barrel - wouldn't let anyone else px me the drug and then charged me £100 for ten minutes where he was plainly disinterested.

I really dislike the pure snobbery of my local clinic - hate it. I've been to better, where they are down to earth people. The Lister staff were lovely, as were the Jinemed. But I'm stuck with these people till I get what I need, worse luck.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, I'm fine.  Still bleeding but it seems to have eased off quite a bit.  Got a follow up scan tomorrow and another blood test.  My boobs aren't hurting as much now so I'm confident my hcg is falling at last.  Had a good day so far today and have managed not to cry.  Been for a long hike this morning and then out for lunch with a friend and now watching Grand Designs on BBC Lifestyle - it's a new channel that we've got over here and it's great. 

Gab - Can't believe you were up so late last night - and on a school night too!

Mira or should I say Amanda?? - How much did he prescribe?  Will it last you a 'til 12  weeks?

Beach - How are you today. When does your counselling start?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Merse - I would get a 2nd opinion.  It's a pretty tough diagnosis... But I met a girl at the ARGC who was told no option but donor eggs at 27.  She did donor eggs with her sister - negative outcome... Had a go months later at the ARGC and got a BFP.  This is just to show that it's worth consulting smb else.... Also look at Heffalump's profile... She is one of the moderators...She was advised to do hysteroctomy and now is preggers bcs smb believed it's worth a try...

I would say from waht you wrote that they were completely incompetent in the way they managed your cycle and it makes a major difference who manages your ttc... You maybe need to have an op or injections or whatever it takes to sort out your endo and have one more go before you decide that enough is enough...

Hello troops...- Miranda - our little miss Sunshine... The most imp thing is that the bean is there... Everything else means nothing....

Laura - good to hear you had a good time...for your birthday celebrations...

Gab - hope you are OK   

Emma - you sound much better now.... 

Off I go to make some brekkie now... Am early today for a change... 10 o'clock...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I was in bed for 9.30 and up for 5.54 for work

Emma- have got screenign appt tomorrow x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say thinking of you Merse.... ...I couldnt remember the ladies name but Inc is right...Heffalump is such an inspiration...and there are cons out there who are willing to have a go...you just need something that is tailored specifically to you. Take time for yourself and dh...I know that after my laser surgery i was a lot better pain wise (cant remember if youve had laser surgery or not yet!)...take extra special care...we are here for you sweetheart ok....xxxxxxxxxx...

Inc - thks honey...  hope you feel better after yesterday do not let people like that bring you down..you are more stronger and braver than the lot of them to be going through this...xxxxx

Mir - glad you are all sorted now honey....AT LAST...!

As for me....very...very....tired...I know Ems what you mean...but I am still in a lot of pain and it is waking me up and I have to go and get topped up on painkillers....still bleeding loads...dh wants me to see GP today...I want to go back to work tomorrow...but dh is saying you cant go back to work...looking white...no sleep and bleeding loads....men what do they know!!!!! anyway got my appointment with endo cons 20th November so will wait and see. I had a lot of laser surgery done last year and it really helped Im just worried i have undone all the good work he did last year...i have not been this sore for a very long time..so bit worried...think need MOT again.....xxxxxxx

..will be on later for personals.. take care my FF......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- sorry to hear that you're not feeling great, try and get lots of rest, yes I know that easy to say, and let DH run around after you x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, it's costing me a grand total of £325 for these drugs! Including the £100 cons fee.

The drug is listed as costing 45p a day, but I am being charged £4.50. Can they throw anything else at me?

I'd never have ordered from that chemist if I'd have known - I would have got it from Ferings.

I've written a letter to my GP though! And I'll write to my MP later. I feel so bloody angry I can't concentrate on anything.

Merse - I saw Em's (Heffalump)  other thread - she's so right. Ignore that bloke, it doesn't sound like he has the knowledge you need to get pregnant. Em's been in terrible pain with endo - I used to speak to her a lot on the egg share thread where she mods.
And she wouldn't give you false encouragement, honest.

Emma - he prescribed the lot, but at £45 per box I was quite glad he only could get 3 in! It's so shoddy down here, the practices - can I go back to Turkey and just stay there, please?  

Karen - that's a good eight and a half hours! You must be so disciplined - I can't go to bed early even when I'm getting up at half five.

Gab - it does sound like you need some more time to rest before going back to work. Is the down time driving you mad?

Inc - up early and breakfasting! Good sign! How's the gentle stimming?

See you all later.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - I can't believe it re prices... MY GP prescribes it for me and it costs £6 on nhs.  Mind you even the ARGC charged £20 per packet... 

Stimming is fine.. Don't have a feeling that I am doing a cycle at all....  Wish I had known of this before I squandered 10k on the ARGC for nothing... could have done 4 goes for that money and maybe one of them would have worked...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Tell me girls - is this too harsh?

Dear Dr  

I am writing after an unutterably stressful week to tell you how disappointed I am in your decision not to prescribe me progesterone.

You have seen it’s a standard treatment for women after a successful fertility treatment, yet you would not even prescribe it privately.

You have no idea how much stress this has caused.

First I am turned down for any treatment on the NHS, simply because my husband has children.

So I go to huge lengths and expense and debt to achieve this myself and when I am successful I am even turned down for a cheap drug that I NEED to sustain this pregnancy.

This cheap drug has cost me £325 and a week of strained phone calls to procure myself. It would have cost the NHS 45p a day.

You spoke to Mr Dooley, who told you I should have progesterone. I gave you a letter from my clinic that told you I needed progesterone.
I showed you the drugs I was taking.

You still decided to tell me you would not prescribe it because you ‘are not a fertility expert’.

Well I am not an expert in all your rules and regulations, Dr  , but I do know you have the right to make private prescriptions. In this case I believe you have deliberately been awkward because you disapprove of fertility treatment – I remember you saying that one of my blood tests for egg sharing was ‘a bit like playing God’.

Your telling me that the hospital would not scan me because I had had treatment abroad was also false. I just don’t know why you worded it like this, while trying to pretend you were trying to do me a favour. In the end the stress of it all brought on such bad pains that I went to A&E, convinced I was having a miscarriage.

I’ve never been pregnant before, you see – I have no idea what to expect. 
Having seen you a few times though, I do know what to expect from you, whether it’s for anti-depressants or a cheap drug that will keep my precious embryos alive – the word NO.

It was very frightening to me that I might lose this pregnancy because of my GP's lack of compassion - perhaps you might consider an alternative career, as a traffic warden. I have spoken to lots of women in the same position and all have been able to get progesterone from their GP. I feel refusing me even a private prescription was irresponsible, despite your protestations that you would be irresponsible by prescribing me the very drug I needed. What bunkum.

In addition, you insinuated that you had done me a huge favour by getting the team to see me at eight weeks - I've now been informed this is standard practice. The hospital staff I have spoken to have all been horrified at your behaviour in this matter, and their reaction has given me the strength to complain.

When I was catastrophically depressed last year, caused by not being able to have children and seeing no way I could ever have the chance of conceiving, you - rather than prescribing me anything or putting my name down for counselling - drew me a picture of the brain.
I'd like to draw you a picture of the heart. Maybe you can find your own next time.

Yours sincerely




Miranda Robertson

To the practice manager: Please put a note on your records that I never wish to see this doctor again.


I'm intending to give this to the practice manager and the partner in the practice too - reckon it's ok?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Merse, I'm so sorry. Life's so bloody unfair. I've been in town with my mum today, and there are so many scruffy kids pushing prams it makes me so mad (anyway, rant over ). Maybe you could get a second opinion, like the girls have said? Big hugs to you and DH  

Gab, hope you're feeling better, endo pain is horrible, make sure you get loads of rest, and I hope DH is looking after you 

Miranda, why have they charged you £4.50 if its only 45p a day? Thats disgusting, as if we don't have to go through enough already They know you've got to pay it as you can't get it anywhere else don't they, thats what it is!

Laura, are you still at work?

Beachgirl, are you having counselling? I was told at the doctors, there is a 3 month waiting list  I might put myself on the list anyway, I'll probably feel no different then anyway. 

Inc, I didn't realise you were cycling, hows it going?  

Emma, glad you're feeling better 

Hi, Roozie, Nicks (any scan photo's for us yet?)


Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - It's v. good.  I would maybe edit some v. emotive bits and the  bit about the traffic warden...It lessens the effectiveness of the rest of the letter as it draws the attention to your emotions rather than his lack of compassion /effectiveness as a GP.  That's just in mho.  

Dont have a feeling I am cycling as thinking about egg donation and forms and stuff... and trying to get my head around it... So this cycle is seen as a transition if you like...  Am kind of still in mourning for my bio kids...  Am not thinking that thic cycle will change anything... Just realised that the fact that I have switched to medicated cycle is going to cost me quite a bit more... Grrr... 

It just annoys me that I could have avoided being in this situation had I been advised correctly on the NHS when I first sought help at 36 as I  had all good results ie fab fsh and so on... and then the lack of monitoring screwed me pretty quickly... Within two yrs I was a basket case.. Amazing how quickly your fertility goes... Wish I had a v. dire diagnosis bcs that would have sent me in panick to the best clinic there is in the UK>....  Don't know why God decided to put me in this kind of predicament... Don't believe in God , but it's beyond belief all that has happened to me in the past 4 yrs... It feels as if smb was trying to prevent me from having kids despite my best efforts...


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello ... I'm seeking feedback from other "poor responders." I had my follow-up today from my first complete IVF and the consultant gave me only a 5% chance of success for future attempts. Is it just me or is that a bit harsh? My history is in my signature - perfect response to clomid and low-dose injectables for IUI, followed by a cancelled IVF cycle after only 5 follicles/one mature on 300iu gonal-f. Then I've just had 3 eggs collected of 9 follicles on 450iu of menopur - BFN. Two years ago, I had two natural pregnancies resulting in miscarriage, plus an earlier termination. I am officially unexplained infertility after scores of tests. No internal problems, everything running like clockwork, ovulate every month except maybe once or twice over the past 20 cycles. (based on BBT and sometimes OPKs too.)

I know it's just a number and I'm not going to let it get me down. Surprisingly he didn't mention donor eggs and is happy for me to start another short protocol next month. But his overall message was that because I've had a poor response to the FSH drugs, that indicates very poor ovarian reserves and bad egg quality so my chances of success are dramatically reduced. 

any thoughts??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers Inc! Yes, I tend to go for emotive language then have to go back and tone it down!

I'll look at it again tomorrow, when I'm calmer...

Linz - I told the pharmacist they had me over a barrel, but hey, can't change anything now. Of course, they won't give me my px back now I've had some off it.  

Chandelle - hi!

I can't understand why they cancelled with five follies - that seems daft to me. After all, you only need one!

And yes, 5% does seem harsh - it's probably unrealistic too, if you went to one of the better clinics you would have a much better chance.
The Lister, for instance, went all the way with me for two follies and two tinies. They are very good for poor responders.

I actually went to the Jinemed in Istanbul for my last tx and it worked - though I got the same number of eggs they were all mature and much better quality - possibly because I took DHEA for four months beforehand.

Have you had an AMH test? That's something many of us have had. I have normal FSH but my AMH is through the floor, which explains my poor response. The Lister will give you that test for £57.

I would also say that Menopur is used more for us PR's, as it also has LH with the FSH. Though my last cycle was 300 Gonal F, plus 150 Menopur, plus letrazole (bit like Clomid in what it does).

Hope that helps. Stick around and you'll get loads more info.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-wow what a letter!!!You've certainly told him/her  

Linz- I work for the NHS (yes don't shoot me) and we have access through our occupational health to staff support which offers counselling etc.

Hi Chantelle


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

THERE you are, K!

Why aren't you scrabbing?  

You think I'd better tone it down too, huh?   

I'll feel better once I've had a soak in the bath. Only thing is Pete has to have it first to make it cool enough - he has it boiling hot, and we only have an immerser and a huge rolltop bath! I always have to bathe in his grime...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi my lovelies...

I'll be quick as just got in and my mother is on her way to bring my birthday pressie over! I won't get excited last 3 years I've had a jumper from tesco!!  

Mirra - Great letter, loved the traffic warden bit and the end.  Send it.  Bloody Dr's. I really need to make my complaint to the hosp over my ep treatment, keep putting it off.  

Chandelle - The fact you've been preg is a great sign, I have read the 5% thing lots of times I think they prob just say that stat for all us PRs!  Good luck with your next cycle.  

Merse - How you doing today? Sorry If I upset you mentioning adoption and DE, wasn't suggue=sting those are your only options.  I do think you should have another consultant, I think it would be worth it.   

Inc - I feel like I have this huge mountain to climb and not actually sure I can bothered to climb it any more!  Maybe I will find a nice cable car to go up in!!  Seems unfair a. X

Beach - Hows you my love

Linz - Just home.  

Emma - Seems cruel we get AF after all we have already been through. Soon be over and you can put the last few weeks behind you.  How are you feeling emotionally?

Nicks, Rooz. pin - Hows the bumps?

Well AF here, I've emailed clinic for first scan date, start Burselin tom and stimms Thurs. XX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Chandelle - Hello, Im not the expert on here but this thread has a lot of ladies on it...with loads of information for you and they have certainly helped me..what I will say is that your response sounds similar to mine...and like you said Its a number..just got to keep going...wish you all the luck in the world...we are just waiting for my follow up for my last BFN cycle....here's to 2008...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ems - How are things going sweetheart...hope you are feeling much better now..you and dh have been through a lot...only way is up now...honey.... 

Beach -  ...as instructed dh is on tea duty tonight.... ...also planning on a sneaky ok so whats happening about this follow up then question? ...what are you up to now anyway..because there are so many posts i keep getting lost... ...any word on the counselling...hope you are ok.... 

Laura - Lovely to hear things are working out ok so far..when is yr next scan...hows the stimming going...
..hope yr getting lots of milk and protein down yr heed Mrs...  

Inc -    to you too...glad stimms not so bad this time...also good luck for the scan sweetheart...is it sat...?xxxxxxxxxxxx

Merse -  ..Have PM's youxxxxx

Linziloo - Hello honey... ..hope you are well...take care....xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Swinny - Helloooooo...where are you? 

Miranda - my,my are we hormonal!!!!! ...no on a serious note....WOW really impressed with that letter...remind me to ask you when we have to write a letter to the bank again...You really cant believe the hassle...as if it wasnt a big mountain to get you here anyway..there are hills yet to climb...hopefully get yr scan..then youll be fine....and can enjoy the next 8 months honey....xxxxxxxxxxxxx  

Nics - Are we at the pickled onions yet...hope you are ok and take it easy at work allright, im not being a sicknote...honest...xxxxxxxx

Roozie - any Piccies...hope you are also resting and the football team..too..... 

Pin - !!!!Not long...now....hope you are ok....pse dont worry youll be fine.....xxxxxxx 

Hello to anyone ive missed.....Take care everyone and thankyou for all yr get well wishes.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

wow ive 4 replys to catch up on just as id posted....would never be any good at shorthand would I...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm going to be locking this thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- you never know what you might end up getting.    I'm fine thanks, just back from having pedicure.

Gab- I've got screening appt for counselling through work tomorrow, seeing practice nurse Tuesday to start going through some blood tests from Daisys immune list and then off for an open evening with Care on the 22nd November x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119339.0

N x


----------

